# Information require for Nova Scotia program



## Monmoyee (May 29, 2014)

Hi,
I am taking preparation to apply Regional Labour Market Demand program in Nova Scotia in coming january. Can anyone tell me for the priliminary apllication do i need to submit IELTS result original copy & police clearance certificate? If any one knows more details about the application please help me.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What does the government's information say about what you do or do not need to file?


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

From *Page 19* of this checklist: http://novascotiaimmigration.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/FINAL_RLMD_stream_April_2014.pdf

"Police certificates, if the applicant or any dependent family member age 18 or older has been convicted of or committed a criminal offence. Please provide a copy of the police report from the country or countries where the offence(s) occurred. In addition to the police certificate, submit any proof of rehabilitation or pardon."

As for IELTS, the checklist says:

"Proof of English or French language ability – For the principal applicant (see Language Standards and Testing section) – Further Information on Language Standards and Testing
If your first language is not English or French, the Nova Scotia Office of Immigration requires all applicants in the Regional Labour Market Demand stream to submit written proof, explanation or language testing results demonstrating that a minimum standard of CLB/NCLC Level 5 has been met, which consists of meeting the minimum levels for each competency listed below.
Written proof or explanation may be verified by one or more of the following:
* Educational transcripts or other documentation indicating English or French as the principal language of instruction.
* Employment history and references indicating English or French as the principal language of communication.
Language tests must not be more than two years old at the time NSOI receives your complete application. NSOI will only consider results from the following designated testing agencies:
* the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) General Training;
http://www.ielts.org/test_takers_information.aspx
* the Canadian English Language Proficiency Index Program (CELPIP-General); http://www.celpiptest.ca/for-test-takers/regisration-information; and
* the Test d’évaluation de français (TEF); http://www.francais.ccip.fr/etudiant."

*****

Also, they note to send copies only, not originals, as documents will not be returned to the applicant.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What happened with your Provincial Nominee Program for BC? 
Are you working with a consultant on the NS application?


----------



## Monmoyee (May 29, 2014)

I have received the acknowledgement letter through my consultant on 30th June this year. My consultant just shared a letter in plain paper which creates confusion as i already saw another ones acknowledgement letter.


----------



## Monmoyee (May 29, 2014)

For NS application i am not working with any consultant.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Wasn't there a number on that letter, a kind of application ID, that you can check on the government website? (I have no experience with provincial nominee application, but this is how it goes with Federal Skilled Worker program)


----------



## Monmoyee (May 29, 2014)

Yes... there is number on the top of the letter. i tried several times to fetch my application information through this number in online. but i did not get any info related to my application.Then i asked my consultant how do i get online info about my application. Then he informed me that it is only possible with Federal Skilled Worker Program not with PNP.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Try to get in touch with them:
Contact | Nova Scotia Office of Immigration


----------



## Monmoyee (May 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot...really I need all of your sugessition badly


----------

